# I had to let Madison go....



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My sweet girl had a possible stroke a couple of days ago. The vet couldn't say with certainty but that's what it appeared to be. 
I got up Monday morning and knew immediately she wasn't her usual self because she was sitting in a pool of pee. She's been incontinent for a long time but only has accidents in her sleep. I bathed her and she barely seemed to notice she was in the sink which was another sign she wasn't okay. I dried her off and offered her breakfast to see if she'd eat. She was interested but would just get the food in her mouth and let it fall back out. I hand fed her, helped keep it in her mouth so she did ultimately eat. Then I watched her for about 10 minutes just sit in the same position without moving and noticed her head was tilting to the left. I put her back in her bed to see what she'd do and she immediately fell asleep. I went to check on her about an hour later and she had pooped and was laying in it. She's never done that. I had to get her back up and bathe her again and she went right back to sleep afterward. She woke up a few hours later and couldn't do anything other than sit in an awkward position with her head tilting to the left. She never got back on her feet and at the end of the day I knew she wasn't going to come out of this. 
Letting our babies go is always the worst part of sharing our lives with them but with Madison I knew with certainty it was time and I also had such peace knowing she'd had a great life for 18 yrs. Most of my dogs have come from bad situations and I think I'm always trying to make up for that somehow. But Madison has spent her life being a Dachshund. Playing, digging, hunting, chasing squirrels and birds, and being with her pack of canine companions as well as her human family. 
I have never had a dog that was as near to perfect as she was. She was with us through the majority of our marriage, has seen me and my family through a lot of changes, and watched my son grow from a young teen into a man. She'd helped me to mother countless foster puppies, seen fosters as well as our own beloved dogs come and go and always dealt with every change with grace and dignity. When I'd foster newborn pups that had lost their mom I always relied on Mad to teach them the ropes. No dog was better at showing them how to behave and play appropriately as they grew than she was. 
She was without doubt respected as the leader of my little pack and was never challenged. Her temperament was the absolute best at all times and she was a champion in any situation. She had struggles in her old age, which I suppose was to be expected, but even in the end my dogs all still saw her as the one to look up to, a position she most definitely deserved. 
I'm going to miss her presence so much and feel honored to have shared my home with her for all the years. Rest in peace little one. I love you very much.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Donna I am so, so sorry. I saw the name of the post and my heart just sank. You did right by her but how hard to let her go after a lifetime together. The fact that she made it to 18 says so much about what a wonderful "mother" you were to her. I have no doubt that Madison knew she was totally adored up until the very end. I will have you in my thoughts.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry  RIP Madison


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. I'm in tears reading this. It's just how it was with Chelsy. You know it's time, but it's so hard to lose our little girls. Take care of yourself and give the rest of the pack hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rest in paradise sweet little Madison 

I'm so sorry for the sorrow you must feel Donna. Madison was a good little dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh donna.....words seem so inadequate right about now.

madison was loved and cared for...and, so much a part of your life....i'm very happy that she was with you for as long as she was....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Donna  But I am glad you were able to be at peace with your decision. Eighteen years... Man, you were doing something right! I hope I am able to take care of my dogs as well as you do with yours and that they get to be Madison's ripe old age.

RIP Madison


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh Donna, I am so sorry. I am glad that you were 100% sure it was time and you have loved her and giving her everything you could for a lifetime. She was a blessed little dog for having you as her doggie mom and I am sure she provided you with so much love. I cry reading your post and feel your pain having lost so many of my own. I am glad you have your little pack to help you through this and keep you going every day. It does not stop the pain but knowing what a wonderful life she had helps and loving and having the love of the others is soothing. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What a wonderful life Madison had with you..I believe people who give their lives in taking care of dogs like you will be smiled upon when it is your time as all the ones who passed before you will welcome you at the "Rainbow Bridge" Peace be with you!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Very sorry Donna. I think all of us feel it everytime we see one of these posts.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry Donna, i know Madison was your special little girl. Rest in peace sweet baby.


----------



## Bullies4life (Jul 11, 2012)

I am extremely sorry for your loss...

Sounds like Madison was an amazing animal!! And 18 years!! What an old fart!! You must have been a great mama to her :]

May she rest in peace, and be remembered forever! And I hope you feel better soon too, I know it's not an easy thing to deal with. Much love to you and your family <3


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no, poor Madison and poor you. I am so sorry as well Donna, what an absolutely heartbreaking thing to have to do. I'm so glad you have peace with your decision, not that I know it's any consolation. We all know it's coming, that all of us are going to go through this one day, but it doesn't make it any easier. That dog has taken a little piece of your heart with her. Rest easy little Madison, you're a good girl.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

damn damn damn damn. Crap, I'm sorry. It's not fair. I guess nothing in life is fair but it's not right. Rest in peace little Madison, i never knew you but you were my hero.


----------



## Bullies4life (Jul 11, 2012)

xellil said:


> damn damn damn damn. Crap, I'm sorry. It's not fair. I guess nothing in life is fair but it's not right. Rest in peace little Madison, i never knew you but you were my hero.


It really isn't fair...Whoever created life should have made the life expectancy on a dog just as long as a human...Not fair I tell you!!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Donna, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, Donna. I, too, had tears in my eyes reading your loving and thoughtful tribute to your dear, sweet Madison. She is at peace...after a long, and fulfilling life. She was at your right hand, helping to bring up and teach all the newcomers into your pack. What a good dog.

Rest in peace, dear Madison.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

18 years. The end is never easy, is it? But for a dog to live 18 years and many of them happy, fulfilling ones, what more can you ask for?
She sounded like a great dachshund who had a great owner. If you feel like you owed them something, I am sure you gave it to them a hundred fold. 

May she be where we want all our dogs to be one day, in heaven.

And I hope my dogs can be blessed with as many years as Madison was.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm so sorry. what a sweet tribute you wrote for her. it's hard when we lose any of our dogs but the special ones really hurt


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, she sounds like she was very special..


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no- I'm so sorry.. that's awful.. 

At least in her 18 years she had the best, most loving owner EVER! She had a great life.

RIP little Madison!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss Donna. From the photos I have seen of her she looked like a really sweet girl. You did give her an amazing life filled with love, she couldnt have asked for a better pet parent. RIP Madison <3


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

So very sad to read of your loss.

Peace to all...


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

So very sorry to hear Donna. She had a wonderful life with you and your little pack.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences Donna....She was so lucky to have you in her life, you gave her everything. Find peace as you remember her :angel:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Donna. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Donna,you enjoyed her for a long long time as she enjoyed you ,once again sorry,karen


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.
i have no words, nothing anyone couls say could comfort you or make it hurt any less im sure.
but, i think you can rest in the knowledge she had an amazingly wonderful life with you that she could not have gotten being with anyone else.
you can rest in knowing that you LOVED her and she KNEW that, how could she not?

i truly bellieve there is a reson animals are here, that there is a reason we have the ability to fall in love with these wonderful creatures, i like the belive they are our preview of the after life, they have lives shorter then ours so they can meet us there when we go.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Donna =(


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. She was such a huge part of this household for such a long time that I swear I keep hearing her walking across the floor. I was in the back room yesterday and thought I heard her little yip she'd make when she wanted to be taken out. It's definitely going to be an adjustment.
I've lost 4 of my guys within a year (Tommy, Armani, Willow and now Madison) so am certainly hoping this won't be a continuing trend. My next oldest girl is Lily, who is 14 and then Toby and the Min Pins who are all 11. I fully expect my Min Pins to be with me for years to come but don't know about Toby with all of his health issues. I'm certainly doing my best to keep him as healthy as possible.
I guess I'm a glutton for punishment though because I don't seem to ever want to adopt a dog that doesn't have some sort of special needs or is already a senior. There's an old Min Pin at our shelter right now and if hubby would give the thumbs up I'd bring her home in a heartbeat. She's probably 14 and I just adore her. 
I love this forum because even though everyone certainly doesn't see eye to eye on everything, one thing is for certain. You all love and care about your dogs (and other critters) like I do mine and I think I can speak for all of you when I say we feel each other's losses and genuinely care. You guys are the best.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know what you mean. after Madison died it got me to thinking. So I told hubby maybe next time we should adopt a 7-8 year old so we could get a dog before the rotten teeth, heart disease, and arthritis sets in permanently.

I know you will feel/see her for a long time. She was the little matriarch of your house. Here's to the other dogs staying healthy for many years.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

donna, these dogs you foster and adopt.....you and anyone who is able to do what you do.....take in the birds with broken wings and fix them.....that is a gift you have....

without you and those like you, i cannot even imagine what life would be like for these dogs.....

and you are right. we all feel the pain and joy for each other and our loves...

after that, not much matters.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Donna I am so sorry about Madison,it is never easy but some it is worse than others. I guess when you get old dogs sometimes they are not with us long at least you had her a good long time. I keep wondering how long we are going to have Maddie, I'll just take it one day at a time. We have come to love her very much.

Even though it is nice to have one be with you for a long time someone has to take the old ones. They really are the ones that break my heart. My husband and I just laugh when we watch how Maddie just trots around hunting and digging. It is so fulfilling to see them have a good at least end of there life. I hope you keep doing what your doing, you take such good care of your baby's.

And I also know what you mean about hearing them. When I lost my first basset, Sweet Pea I would hear her walking down my hall way. I think it's that they are making sure we are OK. Run free in heaven sweet Madison.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

18 is a beautiful amount of happy years and you are a wonderful mommy. Please know my thoughts are with you as this is the hardest thing in the world to deal with. I can only pray that my Noodles lives that long. RIP little one


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, rest in peace little angel.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Madison sounds like quite the remarkable dog, one in a million. Big things come in small packages. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Donna I am so so sorry.
My heart goes out to you.
Hugs


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Donna, I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you, I just had to let my old girl go last week. I admire you so much for taking those elder pups, it definitely takes a special person to do that. I'm sure Madison considered herself very lucky to have you as her caretaker. RIP little girl, and I hope you take comfort knowing you did the right thing. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so very sorry.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just seeing this, so sorry for you loss and your girl was so lucky to have you!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am really sorry you had to watch her act unlike herself in the end, but you are correct in that you have her a wonderful life. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Rest In Peace sweet Madison.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Donna... She had a great 18 years of life though...


----------

